# مشكله في مكيف الشباك كمبرسر



## راعي الحيزا (25 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
عندي مشكله في مكيف شباك 18 تعطل فيه الكمبرسرنوعه اندونيسيا سوني بسبب انخفاض وارتفاع التيار من شركة الكهرباء وشريت جديد 
وتم تركيبه ولاكنه يفصل بعد عشر دقايق او اقل وعند ملامسة بدي الكبمرسر حار مره وفصله الاوفولرد 
ويتم تبريد الكمبرسر بالماء البارد ويشتغل مره ثانيه وبعد من الوقت يفصل مره ثانيه هل السبب عدم مرور الفريون داخلها مع العلم تم تغير الفلتر مرتين ​ 
اريد السبب 
هل يوجد داخل الكبمرسر الجديد زيت او لا لانه العامل عند سواله يقول يوجد زيت ولاكني لست متاكد من كلامه​


----------



## hussien390 (25 يوليو 2010)

الكمبريسر الذى تم تركيبه يمكن ان يكون صغير


----------



## mottohotto (25 يوليو 2010)

الكمبروسر الجديد يكون مشحون بالزيت 
سبب الفصل وجود هواء بالدائره 
نقص فريون
سدد بالكمبروسر 
الكباستور لم يتم تغييره 
انخفاض الفولت المغذى 
ابدأ بسؤال الفنى و راجعنا بالرد فهناك اسباب اخرى و شكرا


----------



## راعي الحيزا (2 أغسطس 2010)

hussien390 قال:


> الكمبريسر الذى تم تركيبه يمكن ان يكون صغير


 

مشكور اخوي بس نفس النوع شريت اشكرك علي المرور 


mottohotto قال:


> الكمبروسر الجديد يكون مشحون بالزيت
> سبب الفصل وجود هواء بالدائره
> نقص فريون
> سدد بالكمبروسر
> ...


 

اخوي تم تركيبه علي مكيف شباك ثاني اشتغل الكمبروسر طبيعي 

الكباستور لم يتم تغيره 
الفلوت طبيعي لايوجد بها خفض 

اشكرك علي المرور 
واعتذر عن التاخير


----------



## سيفاك (15 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ايتركيب لكبرسور جديد يفضل غسل الدارة جيد بسائل التنظيف 11 
تنظيف الكول المامي و الخلفي 
تاكد من المكثف اي الكمبستور 
تاكد من نا الضاغط 18000 btu ان كان روتري يجب ان يكون kfr 51 
وتاكد نت شحن الغاز والامبير بدقة


----------

